

Unreal Engine marketplace now open for early submissions - wildpeaks
https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/marketplace-now-open-for-early-submissions

======
wildpeaks
The Unity Assets Store is often cited as the one feature devs that moved from
Unity to UE4 miss, so I'm curious to see if Unreal will come up with a good
competing service.

The timing (one week before Unity' big conference) is also interesting.

